# Wanted: used 3 wheeler rearend



## kingskid (May 22, 2006)

Hello. I was hoping to find some used 3 wheeler rear ends of any year or make. Preferably the "bolt to any bike" type. The new ones on the internet are a little too pricy for me. I build custom bikes for a growing clientele of disabled kids and adults, the elderly, and 3 wheeler enthusiasts. Parts or parts bikes I may consider also if within my means. Any help or leads you could give would be greatly appreciated...and you may be helping some folks. Thank you...
Robert, at unity444@hotmail.com.

P.S....this is a great website...one of the best on the web I think.


----------



## bikes4me (Jan 8, 2009)

i have a rear end that i would sell if you are interested e mail me at kipper6245@yahoo.com. thanks


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Kingskid,

Welcome to the forum. Here's the link for a vintage trike rearend for sale recently on another bike site: http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12467

Best of luck in your search.


----------

